# New Filter



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

do you guys think 2 rena xp3 will be good for 110g tank with 8 ps? because each one is rated for 175g. so thats 350g of filter right. more then double.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

should work ok...you should be pushing 700gph, which is sufficient. have you looked at the FX5?


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ya but i already bought these two


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ah...yeah it should work. p's are messy, depending on how you feed them you should be fine.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok cool i have the one packed with rings and it does not push the water out nearly as fast as the other one with just what it came with. what should i put in the other one?

p.s. i also have 2 1300 gph powerheads but am only using one.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i personally use one with half bio and half mechanical filtration, and the other will be 100% biological filtration. all biomedia.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

bio in every basket for one and what do you use in your other one. do you use more then one carbon pack.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i had carbon in for my cycle, as i usually do...but i generally dont use it that much. my xp3 will have all the rings in it, and my xp2 has the rings in the top basket, and the 3 standard mechanical filter pads in the bottom basket.


----------



## pocketear (Dec 28, 2010)

ok so i should put rings in the top two baskets and leave the 4 pads in the bottom. with no carbon


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

weekly waterchanges and you should have no issues. test your water and monitor how the water chemistry is. if you are having issues, buy an AC 500 and use that for mech and the canisters strictly as bio.


----------

